# Pressure Points in Kenpo / Kempo



## Mark Kline (Aug 28, 2001)

_The movements in Kenpo /Kempo karate katas contain the angle and direction to stirke pressure points and their follow ups in relations to Chinese medical theory (cylce of destruction)_ 

Thought on this?  Agree?  Disagree?


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2001)

The stuff is there. American Kenpo is very Chinese in origin. The destructive sequencing is there. Or perhaps I should say can be brought out an applied. I am not saying I can do this. I have done some but honestly am just learning some of it.
If you are looking to understand American Kenpo and it's destructive cycles etc in regards to it's Chinese heritage then I would suggest that you go here.

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/chapel.html


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2001)

Mr. Kline. I have seen videos by George Dillman regarding unlocking pressure points in Kata. However, I was wondering if these points had been mapped for use in American Kenpo? I have never seen a map of the destructive cycles from Chinese medicine at all actually. I have seen meridian maps etc but nothing specific to points for the destruction. Are these maps available? I would think that applied into the techniques there would be more of a specific application than in the kata. By this I mean, when someone shows you in a kata how an application of the kata might be used you get a general idea. However with the techniques you would be much more specifically inclined to show it's use. I hope that made sense. Is there a map of this sort?


----------



## Mark Kline (Aug 30, 2001)

Thanks for your reply!  I am in most of those videos.  I am not sure if you know me or of me other than these few posts, but I have been with Dillman for almost 13 years now.  I was recently teaching in Scandinavia (6 seminars in Finland and Sweden).  

At present there are not, at least I have not seen any, charts on breakdowns of American Kenpo forms / sets.  I am currently working with some TKD people to put some of the forms on tape and break them down for them.  The method of breakdown for any form, unless someone made them up purely for asthetics, is pretty much the same.  Gichen Funakoshi said in KARATE-DO my way of life, that once you know your form completely, then you will know the essence of the forms of other styles.  They will just have to show you some of the finer points.  This I believe to be true.  The problem lies in the fact that most of the breakdowns that I have seen all over the world (I have taught 90 seminars in Europe since 1996) would not work because they need the cooperation of your opponent and that is not going to happen.  Kenpo is based on body movement (at least that is my understanding of it) and knowledge of how the body will react when certain points are struck, pressed / manipulated, is essential to understanding how to break down the movements of any style that teaches true self defense.  Knowledge of the destructive cycle of acupuncture /  chinese medicine is an integral part of this!

I am also looking for people in the Kenpo community to do the same thing.  All you have to do is film a form (digital video preferred or hi 8 mm), send me the tape and I can put together a professional quality video of the breakdown.  If you go to my website www.markklineskarate.com you will see a listing of the titles that I have produced so far.  I shoot, edit and market them myself. I am working on another one as I type this (No!  I do not have 4 hands!  A clip is rendering on my other computer).

You can email me privately mkline@markklineskarate.com if you have any questions on price, etc.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2001)

I have issues with some of the Dillman Stuff. Some stuff I believe is possible and have no problem with. I am unhappy with what I have seen of the "no-touch" knockouts however.
There is an American Kenpoist here in Canada who Dillman works with. But at this point it might be best to take this to a private level as we both are gentlemen.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 26, 2002)

Having been in the martial arts for 20 yrs and having studied various forms of kenpo during that time.  I believe  the pressure points can be integral part of the training.  I have studied with Steve Stewart and had him perform knock outs on me using kenpo techniques and I know how effective they can.  I have learned very much at the Dillman seminars I have attended and I have found the information I have learned at them to be a great addition to my kenpo.


----------



## Not Important (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure,

Delayed Sword....

When you pin their hand to your body you activate a point on the Heart Meridian (H8), then you strike H2 (hammer fist), and then S9 (handsword)......

But be very careful as S9, is a window of the sky point, which will really mess people up, and can cause death....

They points are their, and layed out perfectly in just about every technique......


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think Sean over at Kenpo Secrets is doing some stuff with pressure points and meridian lines. 

:asian:


----------



## tigerstorm (Mar 26, 2002)

I dont know if I want to agree with knockout strikes in kata or not.  I guess I do agree but lets face it we have all seen changes in our styles/sytems over time.  I will say that yes there are knockouts in Kempo/Kenpo but only if and when they are taught to you.  I guess what that means is if you are disecting your own form and have found that you see a knockout strike that doesnt necassarily mean that the movement was originally intended to be a knockout.  And for that matter, if you dont see one that doesnt mean that at one time it did not have the intention to be one.  Basically what you have as your form or kata is the way it will be in your mind and having a man show you something that you previously did not see in the technique may give you a knockout but that doesn not mean that its correct.
  Tigerstorm


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2002)

Did Mr. Parker ever address this issue?


----------



## Rainman (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes and no.  Pinpoint accuracy is a very crucial part to electrical disruptions.  Electrical disruptions are an important part to the KO process along with blood and oxygen.   Some usage of natural weapons have changed as well because of the commitment to conditioning these weapons... and jow is expensive and not an integral part of traing these days.

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Did Mr. Parker ever address this issue? *



That is the big question Cr. Ron Chap'el says that him and SGM Prker discussed this material, and it is believed to be a part of the Sub Level 4 material along with control manipulations.


----------

